# What are your predictions on R34 prices in 2024?



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

This question has been probably asked before, but I'm still curious. Since I'm an American who lives in the US, I was wondering what are your thoughts on the price of the R34 when it becomes legal for us? Will it be astronomically high? Or will it just rise by a little bit than it already is? My prediction is that it will be sitting around 50-70K USD all said and done. I for the life of God cannot see it going to around 100K USD because many of the people who want it don't have that much money, and because that would be a very expensive 25 year old Nissan. It's a brilliant car, but it should not be valued at that high of price. What are y'all thoughts on this? I'd love to know cause I would sure love to buy one once they become legal  opcorn:


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Look at Japanese prices now, yet alone in 2024. Your predictions are unlikely to come true, unfortunately.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Slightly off topic, but kind of related. There was an NA2 NSX-R that recently went for close to £200k. Madness


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

A 34GTR is too expensive ?

I think you you mean for you. Now I might well agree with you but as long as there are people who will pay those prices that IS the market value.

Also the USA doesnt determine the prices of cars -It can raise it but not lower it. 
With the 32 it raised for the above reasons but if the US doesnt value the 34 like the rest of the world this will not lower the price.

Also it is worth noting the value of other classic cars - Escort and cortinas have gone through the roof . early 911s were there a wjile back and now gone stratosperic, 
34GTRs are as iconic as the fords so dont expect the prices to come down,.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Put it this way. They won***8217;t go down


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

A person in Florida posted on a Facebook page that I am a member off who sells R34***8217;a. He has R1***8217;s, Nur spec etc cars in stock but says the car***8217;s that he sells are the ones at the cheapest end of the scale. The non V-Spec or V-Spec models.

Does leave the question of how all these cars are being sold in Florida when not all of them are properly legal yet. I know about the stories of illegally imported cars.

Back onto this topic, they will raise some more and settle down eventually. I wouldn***8217;t be surprised is a V-Spec is priced at $150,000 atleast


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Jags said:


> Slightly off topic, but kind of related. There was an NA2 NSX-R that recently went for close to £200k. Madness


Just over 28 million Yen - in Japan, sold at auction this week. I don't think anybody outside of Japan would have paid this, bearing in mind the strength of the Yen against £, Euro, $, etc. - before exporting to another continent and paying hefty duty / taxes. Supercar money. 

Then again the NSX-R is super rare and a true icon in Japan, it's no normal NA2 NSX. At the price it sold at (car had around 33,000km, IIRC) it'll probably be worth more in years to come if mileage and condition remain largely the same, so it was probably a good investment for one rich Japanese enthusiast. These don't come up often at all...


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

JapFreak786 said:


> A person in Florida posted on a Facebook page that I am a member off who sells R34***8217;a. He has R1***8217;s, Nur spec etc cars in stock but says the car***8217;s that he sells are the ones at the cheapest end of the scale. The non V-Spec or V-Spec models.
> 
> Does leave the question of how all these cars are being sold in Florida when not all of them are properly legal yet. I know about the stories of illegally imported cars.
> 
> Back onto this topic, they will raise some more and settle down eventually. I wouldn***8217;t be surprised is a V-Spec is priced at $150,000 atleast


They're being sold as state titled. None of them are Federal legal. People in America also don't understand these cars won't be able to be registered when they hit 25 years old either as its from the date of import into the USA. They run a big risk buying a 34

That doesn't include the show and display exempted 34's tho (only two particular models are allowed)


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

We were discussing similar things on your other thread...

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/537250-need-help-deciding.html#post5484674

Same thing still holds true. WHATEVER you wish to buy, buy NOW and pay for storage until legal in the US. It will be WAY cheaper in the long run than waiting...
If that's not an option right now then better start saving at a higher rate as you're going to get a proper spanking when the dealers start peddling their wares when the flag drops on selling legal skylines. 

Any US dealer with even the slightest bit of savvy will be buying up stock NOW at current prices and storing them up. It may even benefit them to take the subsequent time to restore said stock to A1 condition so they are in a position to sell 'premium grade' cars..



TT


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

Jags said:


> They're being sold as state titled. None of them are Federal legal. People in America also don't understand these cars won't be able to be registered when they hit 25 years old either as its from the date of import into the USA. They run a big risk buying a 34
> 
> That doesn't include the show and display exempted 34's tho (only two particular models are allowed)


Yeah, Florida is notorious for illegally imported R34s. It's state legal, but make sure you don't drive it in super restrictive emission states like Cali. They're selling them for around 90-120K and so far I have not seen anyone purchase one yet. Been looking through the R34s and they have the same exact cars a few years ago. Nobody seems to be buying the R34s for that high of a price. Even saw the legend Sean Morris trying to sell a midnight purple R34 for around 150K and nobody bought it yet, even when it was posted for sale 2-3 years ago.



> I think you you mean for you. Now I might well agree with you but as long as there are people who will pay those prices that IS the market value.


As brilliant as the R34 is, I would not pay 100K or more USD for it. I love it to bits, but in my honest opinion it is not worth that much money. That's just me though. Even most old school 911s are not selling for over 100K, and those that are priced over 100K are not being sold. Same goes with Supras here in the US. Nobody buys them for 70-100K listed price, and most who buy the car buy it for half the listed price. I don't know though. We'll see. The economics is something that is hard to predict. 



> Same thing still holds true. WHATEVER you wish to buy, buy NOW and pay for storage until legal in the US. It will be WAY cheaper in the long run than waiting...


I better start saving up then. Just hope I'll have enough time. 7 years left :thumbsup: I just need to test drive one though. If it doesn't drive that well, then I won't be interested. I've read stories where people drove their dream car, the Countach, and were utterly dissapointed with it. I don't know if that would be the story with me unless I test it out and get a feel for it. I really should take a vacation to the UK


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

G-Zilla said:


> I better start saving up then. Just hope I'll have enough time. 7 years left :thumbsup: I just need to test drive one though. If it doesn't drive that well, then I won't be interested. I've read stories where people drove their dream car, the Countach, and were utterly dissapointed with it. I don't know if that would be the story with me unless I test it out and get a feel for it. I really should take a vacation to the UK


yes, the Countach!


rubbish car to drive maybe - but still towards the top of my owners want list - red, with massive rear wing.

One here that he would have bought if it had the wing!  

if anyone is interested, it will be for sale soon...

Lamborghini Countach 5000S | Appreciating Classics



Oh, and its £600K UK pounds. :thumbsup:


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

I think GZ is a bit out of touch about old school (pre impoact bumper) 911s . I know a bit about these as I have one.

100K is just over £75K . you can buy one for that but anything with the right numbers and original will go for more than that for sure and if it is a 911S start around 100K for a properly good one . Mint a lot more. And as for the special models .............. 

So maybe the 34s are not quite as crazy


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

RSVFOUR said:


> I think GZ is a bit out of touch about old school (pre impoact bumper) 911s . I know a bit about these as I have one.
> 
> 100K is just over £75K . you can buy one for that but anything with the right numbers and original will go for more than that for sure and if it is a 911S start around 100K for a properly good one . Mint a lot more. And as for the special models ..............
> 
> So maybe the 34s are not quite as crazy


I will admit I am really terrible with Volkswagen bugs, I mean Porches  I know what you mean with the price, but at the end of the day it's a Nissan. Porsche, Ferrari, and Lamborghinis are quite understandable, but a Nissan? Don't get me wrong I love the Nissan brand, but I honestly would not buy it for 100K and I'm a guy who likes old cars. We'll see though. Nobody really knows for sure what will happen with the way economics works and it will be interesting. Nice R32 by the way!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

G-Zilla said:


> This question has been probably asked before, but I'm still curious. Since I'm an American who lives in the US, I was wondering what are your thoughts on the price of the R34 when it becomes legal for us? Will it be astronomically high? Or will it just rise by a little bit than it already is? My prediction is that it will be sitting around 50-70K USD all said and done. I for the life of God cannot see it going to around 100K USD because many of the people who want it don't have that much money, and because that would be a very expensive 25 year old Nissan. It's a brilliant car, but it should not be valued at that high of price. What are y'all thoughts on this? I'd love to know cause I would sure love to buy one once they become legal  opcorn:


Be prepared for expensive bills on wear and tear items including sensors and electronics. Rust is common on there cars more so at the front suspension towers and sills. Pristine examples will be a lot higher than $50-70k.

All I can say is good luck and hope your pockets are deep. I have no desire on the whole R34 hype. I have a well specced R32 and is good enough for me


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

JapFreak786 said:


> A person in Florida posted on a Facebook page that I am a member off who sells R34***8217;a. He has R1***8217;s, Nur spec etc cars in stock but says the car***8217;s that he sells are the ones at the cheapest end of the scale. The non V-Spec or V-Spec models.
> 
> Does leave the question of how all these cars are being sold in Florida when not all of them are properly legal yet. I know about the stories of illegally imported cars.
> 
> Back onto this topic, they will raise some more and settle down eventually. I wouldn***8217;t be surprised is a V-Spec is priced at $150,000 atleast


They are all illegal unless they are the limited edition ones. They are definitely on thin ice and one slip up and game over.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

G-Zilla said:


> Nobody seems to be buying the R34s for that high of a price. Even saw the legend Sean Morris trying to sell a midnight purple R34 for around 150K and nobody bought it yet, even when it was posted for sale 2-3 years ago.


IMO It was more to show that they are working to bring it in and fully legalised and to get contacts for when it is ready. It isn't 'available for puchase' at the moment as it's still not federally legal which is taking years to get completed (although recently they are posting a lot more images of the car and it may be getting close).

As for average price, lets say a white v-spec with 100,000km in 2024, I will guess about 100k USD. Obviously prices will go up for the N1, midnight purple 2 and bayside blue cars, lower km very good condition cars etc. Once the special models arrive a few years after the prices will be very high for low km special model cars.

For example I could see Kristian's low km mint V-Spec II N1 R1 selling for 300-500k USD at auction by 2028-2030.


----------



## curious (Jun 11, 2007)

I.am.Sully said:


> yes, the Countach!
> 
> 
> rubbish car to drive maybe - but still towards the top of my owners want list - red, with massive rear wing.
> ...


That's top dollar money, brought one a lot cheaper recently


----------



## mikemonty (May 15, 2016)

I am guessing $80-$100K USD for good condition and $100-$120K for low miles, well optioned, most wanted colors, etc...I picked mine up and put it in storage now b/c I don't think I would be able to afford to buy it at future prices.


----------



## leeK9 (Jun 23, 2014)

ridiculously overpriced imo....

but demand sets prices....


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

G-Zilla said:


> I will admit I am really terrible with Volkswagen bugs, I mean Porches  I know what you mean with the price, but at the end of the day it's a Nissan. Porsche, Ferrari, and Lamborghinis are quite understandable, but a Nissan? Don't get me wrong I love the Nissan brand, but I honestly would not buy it for 100K and I'm a guy who likes old cars. We'll see though. Nobody really knows for sure what will happen with the way economics works and it will be interesting. Nice R32 by the way!


People are paying silly money for Fords and BMWs so why not Nissan. Old Datsuns are already steadily going up for things like 240Zs. I've seen them for £35k plus and this was a pretty common car (more than 1 million sold I think).

If you think that R34 prices are bad then look at what is happening to old Peugeots. A timewarp 205 GTI is worth more now than when new. You probably need £250k+ for a 205 T16...


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Cris said:


> You probably need £250k+ for a 205 T16...


Yes, but a T16 is a VERY exotic animal indeed!!! Had the pleasure of being given a passenger ride in a works one MANY moons ago...

Just look at the prices of RS200's and any other Group B stuff.....

You can't really compare these cars to your normal run-of-the-mill mass production cars.


TT


----------



## curious (Jun 11, 2007)

tarmac terror said:


> Yes, but a T16 is a VERY exotic animal indeed!!! Had the pleasure of being given a passenger ride in a works one MANY moons ago...
> 
> Just look at the prices of RS200's and any other Group B stuff.....
> 
> ...


Was fortune to work on a few Group B animals 6R4, RS200, T16.

These are so far away from the production modal, the only thing they share is the badge.

Any group B modal is worth a mint and only going one way ! UP UP UP


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

EXACTLY...!!


TT


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

tarmac terror said:


> Yes, but a T16 is a VERY exotic animal indeed!!! Had the pleasure of being given a passenger ride in a works one MANY moons ago...
> 
> Just look at the prices of RS200's and any other Group B stuff.....
> 
> ...


I agree TT those are cars worth something - they were rather special and had history.

Because of Paul Walker and Gran Tourismo people have lost their minds lol


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Personally I don't think you can make any kind of educated guess what is going to happen to R34 GT-R prices in another 7 years.

They have jumped around 30-40% in the last two years.
Yes I do have some, so people might think I have a vested interest in inflating prices, but in all honesty I personally think values have risen a bit too sharply.
They will probably rise gently now, or take a short while to get over this large leap before they move again.

In that seven years a lot of things could happen which would make a dig difference.

If a nice R33 GT-R is £20k and R32 GT-R £25k, I would say with prices starting at £45k the R34 version are about right.
Despite what R33 and R32 owners say, the 34 is the most iconic of the RB26 cars to most people without a love for the R32's history. And the best developed and the nicest to drive with it's stiffer chassis.

It's 2017, you can easily spend R34 money on a new car. And those generally depreciate.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Petrol fuel will be banned by then so they will be £1k garden ornaments:tard:


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

TREG said:


> Petrol fuel will be banned by then so they will be £1k garden ornaments:tard:


Alot of oil$$$ under those melting ice caps lol 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

anthonymcgrath said:


> Alot of oil$$$ under those melting ice caps lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


With Khan as Mayor, mine will be an ornament in the the next 5 years I reckon  no matter how much oil there is.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> With Khan as Mayor, mine will be an ornament in the the next 5 years I reckon  no matter how much oil there is.


Possibly. Or an expensive toy for someone in usa 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> With Khan as Mayor, mine will be an ornament in the the next 5 years I reckon  no matter how much oil there is.


The guy is a clown!


----------



## Lamont1990 (Nov 2, 2015)

I dont know what they'll go for really in 2024 but if you really want one I'd buy one now plus it's a shame people will just buy them to make money and have no interest even in the car.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Lamont1990 said:


> I dont know what they'll go for really in 2024 but if you really want one I'd buy one now plus it's a shame people will just buy them to make money and have no interest even in the car.


Have you seen all the madness that’s going on in the USA right now? Even with illegal ones people are are all over them like flies to turd.


----------



## HellsSalesman (Apr 12, 2017)

kind of offtopic but just look at ALL the stuff that was popular with kids 20 years ago. many of these kids now have lots of moneys and want to have their childhood dream at all costs. Cars, videogames, all sorts of collectibles. Prices go through the roof with everything.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

HellsSalesman said:


> *kind of offtopic but just look at ALL the stuff that was popular with kids 20 years ago.*


And a BNR34 in the UK was listed at £54k back then too so not exactly cheap, Exclusivity costs no matter what year it is/will be....:chuckle:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

But there are better cars to pump that kind of money into. From an owner who has owned an R32 for a long time honestly an R34 is good to look at but the mechanicals are more or less same across the platform. For those who bought them when prices were in the 20k region fair play. Otherwise I do not see the point personally to spend 50-90k and then a whole bunch of 1000s replacing worn or broken parts and let us be honest engines are often the first things to blow up.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh...I know exactly where you are coming from FRRACER! I also Own a fairly sorted all round usable R33 and cannot see how the fractionally more modern R34's looks and a six speed box make it that much more of a desirable vehicle over the rest of the Skyline GT-R range?!

But if Folks wanna spend such to get their hands on their dream Nissan ride, So be it. I just hope in reality they'll have as much fun with their performance Cars as I've had with mine!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## saabi (May 9, 2017)

Chronos said:


>


Haha. This fits here better than it fits in the movie.


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

£18,000,000 because 2 fast 2 furious


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

So far 100 people have voted on this poll. 63% currently predict that the prices for the R34 GTR will be over 100K once it hits the US market. That is such a huge price and I agree with a few of you who say that the hype was produced by fast and furious and video games. I talked to Sean Morris a few months back and he told me that the R32, R33, and R34 are all the same car and he can argue it. I'm pretty sure he said it in one of Hoonigan's videos too. Like FFRACER and K66 SKY said that the only difference between the 3 generations is that the R34 has a 6 speed and modern styling. I'm still interested to see the real prices once 2024 hits cause anything can really happen.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

G-Zilla said:


> So far 100 people have voted on this poll. 63% currently predict that the prices for the R34 GTR will be over 100K once it hits the US market. That is such a huge price and I agree with a few of you who say that the hype was produced by fast and furious and video games. I talked to Sean Morris a few months back and he told me that the R32, R33, and R34 are all the same car and he can argue it. I'm pretty sure he said it in one of Hoonigan's videos too. Like FFRACER and K66 SKY said that the only difference between the 3 generations is that the R34 has a 6 speed and modern styling. I'm still interested to see the real prices once 2024 hits cause anything can really happen.


It's easy to claim they are the same because they all run the RB26 and share other parts. I could argue that too...
But seriously, they are not.

Part of what makes the R34 GT-R iconic is it's aggressive styling.
The 32 is quite understated and the 33 is curvy and rounded off.

If you have a 32 or 33 you can fit a 34 gearbox and hey presto, it's as good as an R34!
It might be in some ways, but as an overall package it just isn't.
With each model they learnt from the last one and made the chassis stiffer and altered it.

I've owned 32, 33 and 34 and I don't think they drive the same at all.

By all means throw money at a 32 or 33 to modify it and make it "as good as an R34" but stand back and look at it.
Is it an R34? No.
It's styled nothing like the R34.
It's your car and you like it, so convince yourself it's as good as an R34 by all means.
But it's still not an R34.

My 32 is clean and rust free, jack up the rear corner and it's hard to shut the door because of chassis flex.
My r34 is the same because it's the same car...
Oh wait, no it doesn't do that.
No idea why.


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

CT17 said:


> It's easy to claim they are the same because they all run the RB26 and share other parts. I could argue that too...
> But seriously, they are not.
> 
> Part of what makes the R34 GT-R iconic is it's aggressive styling.
> ...



Based on that logic, the R35 should be 'The Best'?

www.youtube.com/watch?v=27NkTY8k5Co

You could say the evo 9 mr is _better_ than the vi but what does better mean?.......It's subjective.

The jdm fd2 civic spanked the r34 gtr time round suzuka...which is best?


When the evo came out it was _better_ than the r34 at the time but the evo vi wasnt in 2 fast 2 furious. Hollywood hype does a lot, especially to Americans.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=vu-Mq8N37UU

Beats me why so many people seem to be on their own gtr team....each saying why theirs is better than the other. I like them all and my faves are the 33 and the 35, why? No idea. Which is best? Neither.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

[redacted] said:


> Based on that logic, the R35 should be 'The Best'?
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=27NkTY8k5Co
> 
> ...


I said same, not best in post you quoted.
They all have their better and worse points. R35 included.
My family prefer riding around in an R34 because the kids have somewhere to put their legs.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

The chassis strength, comfort, styling, and fact the underpinnings are much alike is all completely irrelevant.

The R34 is the one people want, so prices will reflect that. There's no point questioning their choice because it is what it is. Supply and demand. I "prefer" the 33 so I'm lucky, others don't and have to be part of that wider demand for limited stock.

$100k sounds about right when the time comes.

Mook


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> The chassis strength, comfort, styling, and fact the underpinnings are much alike is all completely irrelevant.
> 
> The R34 is the one people want, so prices will reflect that. There's no point questioning their choice because it is what it is. Supply and demand. I "prefer" the 33 so I'm lucky, others don't and have to be part of that wider demand for limited stock.
> 
> ...



x4 r34s under 50k now ... prices dropping/fluctuating....

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/560498-r34-gtrs-under-50k.html


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

lucky i like fat chicks (R33 lol)


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> lucky i like fat chicks (R33 lol)


my chicks FATTER than yours! :squintdan  (R35)


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Chronos said:


> x4 r34s under 50k now ... prices dropping/fluctuating....
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/560498-r34-gtrs-under-50k.html


If you find a post I made a little while ago, it's exactly what I said. 

Prices shot from a base price of 30k to 50k in 18-24 months.
Too much hype and prices got a bit over inflated.
They have since settled back to around £45k starting prices, going up for nicer/special ones.
That's a 10% slide, after a 66% rise. So it's not that bad really all things considered.

People may think I have an interest in inflating prices as I have 11, but in actual fact I just watch prices a bit more keenly so I don't pay too much!

Find a rusty or previously accident damaged one (or import a high miles one yourself) and they go even lower...
They just won't be the type of car people will want over a nice clean one when you come to sell.
It's all relative.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 16, 2015)

For a mint lightly tickled R34 100k easy I think


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

*Yes, You can have Cake and Eat it.....*



CT17 said:


> *My 32 is clean and rust free, jack up the rear corner and it's hard to shut the door because of chassis flex.
> My r34 is the same because it's the same car...
> Oh wait, no it doesn't do that.
> No idea why.*


_Because not all RB26 engined Skyline's were created equally, The 8:22 - R32 v's 7:59 - R33 Ring Times proved it....Obviously not all of this was down to just Cam tweaks for increased engine power!_ 

Very VERY basically, The 1989 BNR32 Shell is a different beast with more in common with the floppy S13 200SX. Its really quite weak and flexible jelly of a thing when compared with the rest of the RB26 engined Skyline's Richard. 

The 1995 BCNR33 is an all new structure which set a new standard in Skyline stiffness with extra bracing and is truly the _"Grandfather"_ to the more modern BNR34's as its pressed floorpans/structural panels, relocated fuel Tank and chassis remained untouched as it was carried over into R34 production. 

One Man's Lonely Adventures In His R33 Skyline GT-R

The 1999 BNR34 Shell is so much stiffer than the rest of the RB26 engined breed because Nissan built on the R33's success and added a few extra reinforcements here and there. That's it! Most _(if not all from my Own experience)_ of these such as S15/R34 Trunk Brace tweaks are easy to retro fit to the BCNR33's and make the older car feel on a par with the later R34's!





































_In fact, to get the most out of the BNR34's chassis and such you have to bin the fixed front cast Aluminium arm set up on the front of the GT-R and replace it with the infinitely adjustable items from a BCNR33. Want better acceleration? Use the 4.11:1 Diff ratios out of the R33 GT-R's too but this all is an argument for another day...._

So going back to an R33 v's R34 Shell stiffness, This is my high mileage rusty Spec 2 R33 when jacked up :-



















No, Your eyes do not deceive you. Jacking this vehicle in only one spot can raise three of its wheels off the ground at once, I would argue that my Own car is as good as any BNR34 in this regard. There is no problem with doors opening or closing due to body flex issues. Maybe its a touch better as my Car also has the Do-Luck Floor bars and the Nagisa Auto Inner wing Braces fitted too.















































All of which again was well documented in Aki's excellent Blog!

One Man's Lonely Adventures In His R33 Skyline GT-R: Can There Be Too Much Body Rigidity?

One Man's Lonely Adventures In His R33 Skyline GT-R: Nagisa Auto Gacchiri Support

The absolutely mint Spec 3 of Aki's has way more modifications than mine but in regards to its shell stiffness and improved handling, Aki produces identical results to my Own vehicle.

Going further into controversy, With His R34 Getrag Gearbox, R35 Brembo Brakes and Custom Leather Interior, I'd say Aki's Skyline GT-R is better than most BNR34's! 





CT17 said:


> *If you have a 32 or 33 you can fit a 34 gearbox and hey presto, it's as good as an R34!
> It might be in some ways, but as an overall package it just isn't.
> With each model they learnt from the last one and made the chassis stiffer and altered it.
> 
> I've owned 32, 33 and 34 and I don't think they drive the same at all.*


No way can I compete with your vast experience of Skyline GT-R Ownership, But please remember that this evolution education goes both ways now Richard. What was a Tuners Black Art has become almost common knowledge today. Its one of the reasons why I bought a known Forum R33 with reasonable mods done to it over the past two decades.

With just a few extra minor modifications like these mentioned briefly above, The BCNR33 _*IS*_ a just BNR34 without the MFD, newer Interior, newer Exterior or its six speed Gearbox!

Get some Do-Luck braces for your BNR32 Richard, I think you'll be impressed with the results they give afterwards.

JM2PW!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

The "no idea why" comment was meant in a slightly sarcastic way, just in case that didn't come across. 

And yes some very good points and experience. Thanks for the detailed info.
But coming back to the original question on future value, how much will 34s be?

It really is hard to be sure, but simple desirability will always keep prices ahead of the 32 and 33 not matter how well these cars have been improved. Unless you compare drastically good and bad examples, IMO.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

*My bad, Sorry I didn't get the sarcasm...Oh well!*



CT17 said:


> *But coming back to the original question on future value, how much will 34s be?*


Tis a very good question, Earlier today I made this comment on future R34 prices here :-

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/560498-r34-gtrs-under-50k.html#post5711866



K66 SKY said:


> The BNR34's started at £54k when new, Went as low as £25k IIRC and are now £40k+ depending on mileage, condition, Spec, etc, etc. Demand for the Vehicle is high but supply will always be low due to limited numbers available. If these R34 Skyline GT-R's also triple in the lowest ever value like the earlier R32's did, A £75k+ price is going to become the new norm IMHO![/b]


Again this is just pure speculation on my part and a rough _"guesstimation"_ based on the jump in value from the days of low £4k priced BNR32's.

Knowing my Luck, I'll get this prediction totally wrong Richard and watch these last of the breed Skyline's will be on a par with a brand new MY17 Nismo GT-R! LOL! :runaway:


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

CT17 said:


> The "no idea why" comment was meant in a slightly sarcastic way, just in case that didn't come across.
> 
> And yes some very good points and experience. Thanks for the detailed info.
> But coming back to the original question on future value, how much will 34s be?
> ...


What do you think the prices will be on the lesser models of the R34 in 2024? GT, 25GT X, V, FOUR, X FOUR, GTX and GTT? I tried looking for the production numbers of the lesser R34 Skyline models but can't seem to find them. I'd assume that there are more lesser model R34s and that would make them much more cheap than the GTR variant or am I wrong?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

G-Zilla said:


> What do you think the prices will be on the lesser models of the R34 in 2024? GT, 25GT X, V, FOUR, X FOUR, GTX and GTT? I tried looking for the production numbers of the lesser R34 Skyline models but can't seem to find them. I'd assume that there are more lesser model R34s and that would make them much more cheap than the GTR variant or am I wrong?


Have a look on GTR Registry, it's a great site for production info:
GTR-Registry.com - Nissan Skyline R34 Portal

Yes, there are more of them as you'd expect.
There is no doubt prices will get dragged up along with other Skylines.
In some ways, it's a good car to go for because the percentage gain (if increased value is your thing) could be higher.

Suppose a £45k GT-R now goes up to £75k (100k dollars) A 66% increase.
A LOT of people will not be able to get one, meaning a lower spec model could become very desirable.
If they go from the current price of £15k to only £25k that's them as a third of GT-R prices.

I could be well off here, but I see no reason why that can't happen. If fact they may even go higher because they will be the "affordable" option if you want an R34. Yes, it's not a GT-R, but it's closer in looks than anything else and a third of the cost.

Time will tell...


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

CT17 said:


> *I could be well off here, but I see no reason why that can't happen. If fact they may even go higher because they will be the "affordable" option if you want an R34. Yes, it's not a GT-R, but it's closer in looks than anything else and a third of the cost.
> 
> Time will tell...*


I think your bang on there Richard! Just before I took the plunge with mine, I did the usual thing by speaking to Friends and Family about how low all Skyline model prices had come in recent years which was now increasingly becoming utterly impossible for me to ignore. When I told them all I was going for an R33 GT-R, Some looked at me daft as if I'd completely lost my sanity because _(they argued)_ I could buy a newer R34 GTT much cheaper?! :rotz:

You see a lot of R34 GTT's with Fake _"GT-R"_ badges from China fitted about, Plus the non enthusiast cannot see the difference between a real BNR34 and an ER34 with a replica Tuner bodykit fitted....

IMHO, Its the old Champagne lifestyle with only a Lemonade Budget scenario yet again!


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

K66 SKY said:


> I think your bang on there Richard! Just before I took the plunge with mine, I did the usual thing by speaking to Friends and Family about how low all Skyline model prices had come in recent years which was now increasingly becoming utterly impossible for me to ignore. When I told them all I was going for an R33 GT-R, Some looked at me daft as if I'd completely lost my sanity because _(they argued)_ I could buy a newer R34 GTT much cheaper?! :rotz:
> 
> You see a lot of R34 GTT's with Fake _"GT-R"_ badges from China fitted about, Plus the non enthusiast cannot see the difference between a real BNR34 and an ER34 with a replica Tuner bodykit fitted....
> 
> IMHO, Its the old Champagne lifestyle with only a Lemonade Budget scenario yet again!


I had the same scenario, a lad I know said oh Id rather have an R34 GTT than pay out for an R33 GTR ...I wouldnt.


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

CT17 said:


> Have a look on GTR Registry, it's a great site for production info:
> GTR-Registry.com - Nissan Skyline R34 Portal
> 
> Yes, there are more of them as you'd expect.
> ...


Thank you! :bowdown1: So basically around 55,000 non-GTR models. Hmm, I am not sure what the price on those will be but they don't look like they're that bad of cars. Are they all very stiff like the GTR variant? There's a couple of lesser R34 models selling here in the US (Florida) for around high teens to mid 20s. A lot of Motorex R33s are selling now because when 2020 hits prices on the R33 will become lower in the US since people will be able to import them.

As mentioned by K66 SKY earlier the looks of the R34 might be the biggest seller. I personally like the look of an R34 because it looks aggressive. I hate the MFD that the R34 has on the dash though. Real gauges look cooler in my opinion.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

[redacted] said:


> I had the same scenario, a lad I know said oh Id rather have an R34 GTT than pay out for an R33 GTR ...I wouldnt.


Wash your mouth out

Its talk like that which ends up in forums splintering lol :flame:


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

G-Zilla said:


> A lot of Motorex R33s are selling now because when 2020 hits prices on the R33 will become lower in the US since people will be able to import them.


Prices don't go lower when availability increases with demand.

Every model skyline will increase in price when they hit the 25 year mark, the 32 is a clear example.

I've seen sh*tboxes in the US sell for the same prices a pristine examples sold in the UK all because of the added costs AFTER you import a car into the US.

Every car needs to conform to emission standards which automatically adds a few grand on to the price.

Prices will always go up regardless. US market only kicks it higher when they're legal for import.


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

jnoor said:


> Prices don't go lower when availability increases with demand.
> 
> Every model skyline will increase in price when they hit the 25 year mark, the 32 is a clear example.
> 
> ...


Oh I know they're going to increase in price everywhere else when they become legal in the US. I'm saying that the prices of the legal R33s and Motorex R33s are really pricey right now and when R33s will become legal to import the prices will lower in our market. They were selling for around 50-80K a few years ago, and now it looks like the prices have been lowered now because a lot of the owners know the R33 is going to plummet in value once they become legal. I even got the chance to talk to a guy who owns an S-Tune R33 GTR and even he told me the prices will plummet on the R33 in the US market.

Here's a few examples of some R33s for sale. There were quite a few last year selling for much higher than these. I'm pretty sure they've gotten lower since the 1993 R33 models will become legal on October.
https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/d/1995-california-titled-nissan/6598035850.html
https://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/d/1995-nissan-skyline/6592204897.html

Oh and those emissions standards only apply to commiefornia, I mean California and it costs 10 grand to make them compliant. Anywhere else you just pay the registration fee.


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

Dang! For some reason my last post got duplicated. Mk IV Supras will become legal next month and some importers put a price tag of 49K to 52K USD on them.


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

G-Zilla said:


> Here's a few examples of some R33s for sale. There were quite a few last year selling for much higher than these. I'm pretty sure they've gotten lower since the 1993 R33 models will become legal on October.
> https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/d/1995-california-titled-nissan/6598035850.html
> https://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/d/1995-nissan-skyline/6592204897.html
> 
> Oh and those emissions standards only apply to commiefornia, I mean California and it costs 10 grand to make them compliant. Anywhere else you just pay the registration fee.


$25k for a gtst rb25det :runaway:

The R33 GTR came out in 1995.

I cant see them going down in price because the demand wont decrease, plus the more that are smashed up or rotted away the rarer they become. Theres only one way the prices will be going regardless of whether the Yanks want them or not.

The R32 GTR continues to climb and they've been legal there a while.


----------



## Egnaro (Jul 27, 2014)

Mookistar said:


> Put it this way. They won't go down


LOL agreed


----------



## Simbo12 (Jul 29, 2018)

They will definatley not be coming down! If anything, you will be looking at 100k+. As previously me tioned, the USA wont control the market. Theu can certainly help the market price go up with demand, but not down


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

G-Zilla said:


> So far 100 people have voted on this poll. 63% currently predict that the prices for the R34 GTR will be over 100K once it hits the US market. That is such a huge price and I agree with a few of you who say that the hype was produced by fast and furious and video games. I talked to Sean Morris a few months back and he told me that the R32, R33, and R34 are all the same car and he can argue it. I'm pretty sure he said it in one of Hoonigan's videos too. Like FFRACER and K66 SKY said that the only difference between the 3 generations is that the R34 has a 6 speed and modern styling. I'm still interested to see the real prices once 2024 hits cause anything can really happen.


They will be waaaaay over 100k imo. Americans fall for all the hype and have created most of it themselves. 


R33 gtr with 6 gears ftw :chuckle:


----------



## b3nej (Aug 3, 2018)

keeping this relative to good condition/ mint standard examples, they're already 70-90k gbp and thats not even a Nur (they're 110-120k plus and thats if you can even fine one. i know of one at equivalent to 150k gbp currently), couple kicking around at circa 100k gbp but they're modified....
I have been looking for 2 years now and watching closely the last 6 months. good examples are proving harder to find than hens teeth and only going one way....


----------



## Romulus22 (Jul 29, 2018)

I***8217;m not sure I saw this posted, but I believe the prices will follow a trend of the initial sales when they first become legal. Prices will be through the roof because sellers know people will pay whatever to finally own one. After that everyone thinks that***8217;s the price you need to pay to pay so it becomes standard. Only time will tell but watching lots of videos of people talking about owning them and people wanting them. I think they are only going up for a while.


----------



## R34SKYGTR (Aug 23, 2017)

I think a lot will be built into the R34 before due to the rise in the 32 and 33 and also in anticipation so 85k upwards


----------



## Shawn (Mar 7, 2017)

Considering the limited number they produced, I wouldn't be surprised if these cars go for over 100k in the near future. It really is weird though, even in Japan seeing one in the wild is rare sight.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Nice red V-Spec with 21k kms 4.5A rating and Nismo S1 engine just sold for 9.88m at auction (87k USD) last week.


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

I saw that too, a new record for a " normal" 34


----------



## doc405 (Sep 28, 2012)

the demand will set the price.

the car is produced in small numbers. and the demand is bigger than those numbers


----------



## doc405 (Sep 28, 2012)

it seems like people want to pay a lot of money for a even bad one now these days

https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/q241319794


----------



## doc405 (Sep 28, 2012)

almost 24000 pound


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

I would be happy to pay 24k for that dude.


----------



## doc405 (Sep 28, 2012)

before its in uk it will cost you 30000 pound and then you can restore it make alle the rust paint it. and then maby 50000 pound befor you ar done with alle the extras

50000gbp for 160000k mileage


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Don't think it would equate to that much, but even then still would be happy.


----------



## doc405 (Sep 28, 2012)

sold 27200 gbp https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/q241319794


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Here's a couple of graphs showing price increases over time.










This is without the highest 3 results:










Data from GTR-Registry.com - R34 GT-R Auction Results


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

Toyota Supras are now selling for $20,000-$26,000 USD here in the US ever since the 25 years passed for the 1993 models. Still higher for the turbo 6-speed factory ones.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

WOW!! £95k


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nissan-S...h=item3d7af8f555:g:bYIAAOSwtKlb-AJi:rk:1:pf:0


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

V-SpecII said:


> WOW!! £95k
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nissan-S...h=item3d7af8f555:g:bYIAAOSwtKlb-AJi:rk:1:pf:0


Is that just a standard 34 GTR? I could swear only Nurs fetch that much.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Yep thats Nur Money, its standard by Model means, but highly tuned.


----------



## CarteBlanche (Jul 31, 2018)

Nurs seem to be creeping up as they are disappearing from Japan. Even 120k for a Nur would be a pretty good deal these days.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

95k no way even for a tuned v spec


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Noticed a couple of really nice R34 NUR's for sale at Global - for anyone that wants a late Christmas present!


BSB with 12000km @ £137K Japan

Jade with 24000km @ £132K Japan.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

jps said:


> Noticed a couple of really nice R34 NUR's for sale at Global - for anyone that wants a late Christmas present!
> 
> 
> BSB with 12000km @ £137K Japan
> ...


Richard's spoilt himself this year, don't tempt him :chuckle:


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Landed in the UK your looking at £150k so thats close to $200k in the US. By 2024 your looking at some crazy prices maybe add another £100k to these prices


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

I think the Millennium Jade Nur is now with HJA? 6 figure price tag (no, I didn't call to ask exactly how much! Lol)

Certainly the stuff of dreams for most of us!


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Red Duke said:


> I think the Millennium Jade Nur is now with HJA? 6 figure price tag (no, I didn't call to ask exactly how much! Lol)
> 
> Certainly the stuff of dreams for most of us!



Love your new garage, but the jade NUR is in Japan @ Global. :squintdan


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Think there is and always will be a difference in value compared to actual sale prices. 

It’s the same now; we’ve cars valued/priced at £75/95k, but are they actually passing hands at that sort of money?

I’m seriously contemplating selling my rather well specced vspecII, however I’m not sure about how to price it now (2019).


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

They have to be trading hands at those prices otherwise they wouldn’t be continuously going up surely. Maybe the potential customers are mainly from abroad and paying the high prices?


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

jps said:


> Love your new garage, but the jade NUR is in Japan @ Global. :squintdan



Jurgen at JM Imports posted that the Jade car is on its way to them so expect to see it for sale on his forecourt soon!

Russell


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> Richard's spoilt himself this year, don't tempt him :chuckle:


Funny, but no. 
I am down from 14 to 12 and intend to get to 4 or 5 this year...



Red Duke said:


> I think the Millennium Jade Nur is now with HJA? 6 figure price tag (no, I didn't call to ask exactly how much! Lol)


No the new one they put up is a white HKS tuned car.
The similar colour one they have is in the showroom, but it's a Silica Breath M Spec.



bhp said:


> They have to be trading hands at those prices otherwise they wouldn’t be continuously going up surely. Maybe the potential customers are mainly from abroad and paying the high prices?


Interestingly the middle of the road cars seem to take a while to sell.
The unusual, rare and highly desirable cars sell fiarly quickly at VERY strong money to owners/collectors who have big money for the right car.

The lower end of the market seems to do OK as well, as people buy an R34 GT-R before it's too late.
Problem is many of the people buying at this level want a bargain too, so they are buying the cheap cars which IMO are not the ones to get. Give it a few years and they just cost more in rust issues etc. Worth £5k more for a minty clean one, fresh import or one that's hardly been on the road.



WUZ said:


> Jurgen at JM Imports posted that the Jade car is on its way to them so expect to see it for sale on his forecourt soon!


No that car is at Global Auto in Japan.
JM posted pics of it, stated they can source it for interested parties.
"available for import"
You pay a chunk, they do the importing and you pay the balance when it's here and checked to be OK.
I bought one or two with them the same way.


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

jps said:


> Love your new garage, but the jade NUR is in Japan @ Global. :squintdan


Thank you, it's not even finished yet! :chuckle:

Thanks guys, that's where I got confused - I saw the car on FB, I thought it was HJA rather than JM Imports! Just seen TorqueGT add a few pics of a Z-Tune replica silver V-spec II Nur, low mileage too!

Kinda gutted I won the Euromillions twice this week, but only walked away with £9.60!  Ah well! The dream continues! Lol :bowdown1:


----------



## airseating (Mar 19, 2014)

Hard to say what they will be paying for the R34GTR in 2024 in the US. I would think around 100K . Not talking special models.

I think if you have driven a stock Skyline , then you know what you are getting , no problem.

BUT if you have never been in one and wanted to actually drive a factory stock 32,33,34 GTRs on a daily or regular basis , you would be a bit disappointed the way they drive compared to most sports cars of today , especially what you can buy for the same money they want for them now.

I think Nissan went to sleep after the success of the R32GTR and the motor world passed them by until the new GTRs. Had the 350GT Skyline , put a twin turbo system on and it was fun.

Watching movies and video race games based on the R34GTR does not represent a factory car , today, as a heavy street car they need to be modified or they are laggy, nice once the revs are up if you want to play.
Then you get into the problems buying a modified car. 
Or if you want to modify one , big $s to do it right and get over 500awhp +, I do not mean bolt on a big turbo and wait for 6000rpm ish for it to kick in. When I bought mine it had a built motor with a T78-33D on it , the worst street ride i have ever driven, 6000rpm+ your head would fall off

BUT , we all want something different and that's all that matters as long as we enjoy the ride


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Seems to me the Country spending big money on R34GTRs at the moment is Australia.

Saw a Jade one this morning, OK a Mines car, but with 168KMs on the clocks for around £130K. Big money for a high miler.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

And another one from the same seller in Australia for 178k gbp. Unkown km's most likely since the cluster is a nismo one with 48xxx on it.


----------



## gabednconfused (Feb 26, 2019)

G-Zilla said:


> This question has been probably asked before, but I'm still curious. Since I'm an American who lives in the US, I was wondering what are your thoughts on the price of the R34 when it becomes legal for us? Will it be astronomically high? Or will it just rise by a little bit than it already is? My prediction is that it will be sitting around 50-70K USD all said and done. I for the life of God cannot see it going to around 100K USD because many of the people who want it don't have that much money, and because that would be a very expensive 25 year old Nissan. It's a brilliant car, but it should not be valued at that high of price. What are y'all thoughts on this? I'd love to know cause I would sure love to buy one once they become legal  opcorn:


R34's imported on show and display (rare models) are goin for well over 130k in the states now (multiple sellers) and they are actually selling, which I think is a bit mad. 

If I am you, I would buy up an R33 now for import next year. I expect that will be the next big thing stateside.


----------



## R34SKYGTR (Aug 23, 2017)

At a recent auction a bayside blue R34 GTR that was not in good condition got up to 76k usd before the auction was pulled. Even after, that for export only,it sold for 55k usd. They are already 55k usd upwards if you look at current prices via the UK, though I am not sure about import costs into the USA if you say purchased from japan. I believe the R34 will be a 90k usd car due to its iconic status and history.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

This has just come up for sale in Australia, albeit a rare Nismo tuned R34 GTR S1 for $200k AUD ($141k USD, £110K GBP). 

GTR-Registry.com - Nissan Skyline R34 GT-R Nismo S-Tune S1


----------



## Giò (May 15, 2019)

Much depends on the conditions and version, but the market can do nothing but rise non-stop

90-100k without problems


----------



## RTSKY33 (Jul 12, 2019)

They're between 40-100k now (depending on mileage and base model GTR, V-Spec, Nur etc)

I'm glad i'm not one of the people waiting for one. By 2024 may not be worth it to get one. One can only hope that the appreciation goes well beyond 100K for all models.


----------



## fletchbog (Nov 5, 2008)

I think we will see a large downturn in the global economy in the next few years. 

When you look at Government, corporate, and personal debt levels, stock markets at all time highs, interest rates at historic lows, 10 years of cheap credit, malinvestment, asset price inflation. 

This could easily burst the classic / modern classic investment bubble of the last decade across the board so it will be interesting to watch what happens with R34 prices.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

R34 GT-R average sale price in Japan have increased 25.2% in the past 12 months.

https://www.facebook.com/GTRRegistry/posts/1364211827067569


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

fletchbog said:


> I think we will see a large downturn in the global economy in the next few years.
> 
> When you look at Government, corporate, and personal debt levels, stock markets at all time highs, interest rates at historic lows, 10 years of cheap credit, malinvestment, asset price inflation.
> 
> This could easily burst the classic / modern classic investment bubble of the last decade across the board so it will be interesting to watch what happens with R34 prices.


I think that’s Only likely to impact if interest rates hike upwards. Reason classics are doing so well is crap bank investment rates, so people put money into things. If the economy does go to pot they won’t be rising, so assets could retain their value as investments. If interest rates do go up and up then there is less cash in the economy imho.


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

Well, we have 3 years and 4 months left until they hit the US soil. I want to see how crazy some Americans will be flocking and throwing money at a 25 year old Japanese car.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Did R33 prices surge this year? I can't see that they did? I know the 34 is the flagship as it were, just curious.

Mike


----------



## Giò (May 15, 2019)

Mookistar said:


> Did R33 prices surge this year? I can't see that they did? I know the 34 is the flagship as it were, just curious.


From what I have seen r32 and r34 have increased more than the r33


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

Mookistar said:


> Did R33 prices surge this year? I can't see that they did? I know the 34 is the flagship as it were, just curious.
> 
> Mike


They're not really popular in the US. The ones that were imported before decreased in price, but still they are fetching a little bit more than an R32. I did notice that the initial prices when they became legal were high, but they went down almost immediately after nobody was buying any of the GTR trims for $60,000 USD. Curious to see how the R34 fairs.


----------



## rave426 (Mar 8, 2016)

The US and Australia are driving the prices right now. Honestly (and I'm not sayin this as an American) this is a bubble, but it will take some time to settle out. Americans are not going to be spending $200-250K for standard GTRs in 4 years. We saw a similar bubble with the Porsche market. Right now we want GTRs badly because we never had them. That lust will trail as they become more common. So international people.....make your money while you can. And yes I want to buy your GTR lol.


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

True, and it is good to know the demographic of the people who worship the R34: Late teens, early 20s, also millennials, who don't have that much money on hand. Either way, for me personally, I would only pay $50,000 USD max for a Nissan Skyline R34 GTR because at the end of the day it is an old Nissan. For the prices they are selling at now, you are in a territory where you can buy an older Ferrari or Lamborghini Gallardo, which I would take instead. Not to trash anyone's R34, since they are still brilliant cars. But one thing I learned from moving and living in America is how crazy they are for some things like Nismo for some odd reason. I did notice that the Mark IV Supra prices have taken a fall as well.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

rave426 said:


> *
> Right now we want GTRs badly because we never had them. That lust will trail as they become more common. So international people.....make your money while you can. And yes I want to buy your GTR lol.
> *












Never understood all the hype by normies for the BNR34....


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

rave426 said:


> The US and Australia are driving the prices right now. Honestly (and I'm not sayin this as an American) this is a bubble, but it will take some time to settle out. Americans are not going to be spending $200-250K for standard GTRs in 4 years. We saw a similar bubble with the Porsche market. Right now we want GTRs badly because we never had them. That lust will trail as they become more common. So international people.....make your money while you can. And yes I want to buy your GTR lol.


People are already Paying these prices. I've had a few friend here in Aus sell their cars to Americans for over $200k. The difference with 34's is they're a lot rarer than the other models and arguably the most desirable of the lot (Everyone has their preference I know). They made about 40 000 more R32 GTR's than R34 GTR's. The R34 GTR's also have the most special colours and special models out of all the cars. Atm its a sellers market and with the M-Spec Nur selling for over $300k USD in Japan a few weeks ago, Nobody is going to sell theirs at half price. 

The Porsche market was also affected by the announcement that they'd seized production on manual cars. The prices skyrocketed and then Porsche back peddled after everyone complained. You can now buy a GT3 manual and prices dropped. Possibly another reason the 34's are so expensive, The last manual GTR's



G-Zilla said:


> True, and it is good to know the demographic of the people who worship the R34: Late teens, early 20s, also millennials, who don't have that much money on hand. Either way, for me personally, I would only pay $50,000 USD max for a Nissan Skyline R34 GTR because at the end of the day it is an old Nissan. For the prices they are selling at now, you are in a territory where you can buy an older Ferrari or Lamborghini Gallardo, which I would take instead. Not to trash anyone's R34, since they are still brilliant cars. But one thing I learned from moving and living in America is how crazy they are for some things like Nismo for some odd reason. I did notice that the Mark IV Supra prices have taken a fall as well.


Unfortunately the days of getting a R34 GTR for $50 000 are looong gone.


----------



## stuartinzg (Nov 11, 2017)

G-Zilla said:


> True, and it is good to know the demographic of the people who worship the R34: Late teens, early 20s, also millennials, who don't have that much money on hand. Either way, for me personally, I would only pay $50,000 USD max for a Nissan Skyline R34 GTR because at the end of the day it is an old Nissan. For the prices they are selling at now, you are in a territory where you can buy an older Ferrari or Lamborghini Gallardo, which I would take instead. Not to trash anyone's R34, since they are still brilliant cars. But one thing I learned from moving and living in America is how crazy they are for some things like Nismo for some odd reason. I did notice that the Mark IV Supra prices have taken a fall as well.


LFA for sale in Germany, 800k euros. No way it's worth that on a tangible level - but then why would anyone pay £15k for a Rolex which arguably hasn't changed in 30 years, vs. a Zenith which has the most "beats" of any automated watch in history, for less money. But Rolex keep selling.

Why does anyone need anything more than a 318d

Why do you need more than 2 bedrooms as a single/married man with no children

Why does anyone need anything 

You can't apply logic and reason to the value of something - so while 99.9999% of the world's population won't pay $50k for the R34, there are more people who will, than good R34's exist - and while that happens, the price will go up and up and up. Then, like any bubble, people jump on the bandwagon just to invest, same as crypto - with no real idea about the car, they just buy into the graph.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

stuartinzg said:


> *You can't apply logic and reason to the value of something - so while 99.9999% of the world's population won't pay $50k for the R34, there are more people who will, than good R34's exist - and while that happens, the price will go up and up and up.
> *


How true stuartinzg! Look at the knock on effect price-wise its currently having with the other Skyline Models :-









Nissan skyline R33 spec 2 GTST | eBay


Was resprayed from original colour white to blue and not been driven for last 5 years since being in an accident. Passenger airbag also deployed and have lost key. This model has nearly tripled in-value in the last 5 years and increasing.



www.ebay.co.uk





*Seriously??*  This Guy _(Adam)_ wants £26k for a front end damaged, Airbag deployed and missing its Keys 2.5L Spec 2 GTS-t that's not been on the Road for the past Five Years since its accident?! 




[URL='https://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/htccustoms_9?_trksid=p2047675.l2559']htccustoms_9[/URL] said:


> *Import model 1997 R reg GTST 4WS Spec 2 only done 139k kilometres from new. Was resprayed from original colour white to blue and not been driven for last 5 years since being in an accident. Needs bonnet, bumper, wing, headlight, grill,radiator pack.and front screen. Passenger airbag also deployed and have lost key. Replacement been ordered. Not a hard repair for someone for a very rare car. Company’s out there say they can import one of these for you at £30k but thats if they can find you one. Sold by Nissan UK 01/10/1997. This model has nearly tripled in-value in the last 5 years and increasing.Serious enquiries only as i am looking at selling for over £25,000. Pictures to follow and viewing by appointment only. Adam” *


Guess We should all be banging on His Door to get Our Hands on this true Gem seeing as its sooooooo rare after being Sold by *"Nissan UK in 1997"*.....

LMFAO!


----------



## joshuaho96 (Jul 14, 2016)

G-Zilla said:


> They're not really popular in the US. The ones that were imported before decreased in price, but still they are fetching a little bit more than an R32. I did notice that the initial prices when they became legal were high, but they went down almost immediately after nobody was buying any of the GTR trims for $60,000 USD. Curious to see how the R34 fairs.


I would disagree, the R33 had quite a substantial spike in prices leading up to when they became available.


----------



## Johnny R33 (Sep 11, 2020)

I bought my 95 R33 GTR V-spec out of Japan, I payed including taxes, shipping, all the fees, $ 45,645.00. I got a good deal on it , dealt with the owner himself, R33 is already built from the ground up and all in-between!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I remember the heady days where you could pick up an R32 GTR for £7-10K and I sold my R33GTR for £12.5K...and bought my R34GTR for £23K in 2009. Ahhhh looonnnggg gone.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

This was sold last week for approx £192k


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

So with shipping and taxes that's a quarter of a million pound car nowadays...I remember them at £40K!


----------



## SarGara (Mar 28, 2018)

In a selfish way im glad because its trickling down to normal R34's and increasing their value as well. It certainly doesnt look like i will be losing any money on my GTT for example. Depreciation free motoring is always nice!


----------



## curious (Jun 11, 2007)

bhp said:


> This was sold last week for approx £192k


Did you happen to know the millage ?

Sent from my SM-A920F using Tapatalk


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Says 52K on the ad


----------



## Johnny R33 (Sep 11, 2020)

So when you put a value on a Skyline R32, R33, or R34 GTR, is that on OEM status?, Or already built! Does it matter? I'm just wondering! I know these tend to be the cars alot of people look forward to buy, that does play into the price increase somewhat. I do know I can make almost double on what I paid here in Canada for my already built up 95 R33 GTR V-spec from Japan. Not going to ( 13 yr old grandson has put his claim in ). But wow prices are moving up fast!


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

52,000 kms on the clock


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

It’s all hype

It’s the same people driving up probes who think Paul Walker was “cool”


----------



## Johnny R33 (Sep 11, 2020)

matty32 said:


> It’s all hype
> 
> It’s the same people driving up probes who think Paul Walker was “cool”


You've hit the nail on the head with that statement, there is some merit to point you've addressed!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

It’s just a hyped band wagon 

many of those who been around for ages can remember when there was a silver 34 sold for 19k and he struggled

it’s all timing

however

to make a gtr good then it needs slot of work , oem bits etc

ive come to the conclusion

they funbut don’t invest in them

People are chasing rainbows 

thinking their car is worth £100k as some 34 went through uss tokyo for 20m yen


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

matty32 said:


> It’s just a hyped band wagon
> 
> many of those who been around for ages can remember when there was a silver 34 sold for 19k and he struggled
> 
> ...


I've seen this a couple times with US owners who bought an R32, in which they buy it expecting they will be the best driver on the road and eventually breaking the car and blaming the whole car. Seems like they all want to be the next Paul Walker just by buying a Nissan Skyline. Reminds me when the film Die Hard had the silver BMW E38, and Americans all gathered in droves to purchase an E38 to be just like the actors of a fictional movie. Happened recently too with Baby Driver, and the Subaru Impreza prices increased. Love this country, but the people are so gullible in the car market especially.


----------



## Johnny R33 (Sep 11, 2020)

I think this stems from the JDM craze that the first Fast and Furious started. Most kids and some adults are not " car savey " they have no understanding on what it takes to make these Skylines come alive and how to drive and take care of them! Granted there are more kids/ adults starting to understand what it takes to maintain any JDM car!


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

I agree. I remember overhearing a teen talking to his friend about how he wants a Nissan Skyline as his dream car. Proceeded to say the car had a V8 motor. It's strange.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Average sale price for R34 GT-Rs is now $106.4k USD in the last quarter.









R34 Auction Results


Nissan Skyline GT-R Registry. Information on VIN, Production, Models, Colours and more!




gtr-registry.com








__ https://www.facebook.com/GTRRegistry/posts/1734583560030392


----------



## GT-R David (Mar 13, 2013)

G-Zilla said:


> I agree. I remember overhearing a teen talking to his friend about how he wants a Nissan Skyline as his dream car. Proceeded to say the car had a V8 motor. It's strange.


Such a noob. Everybody knows it's a Gallo24 engine...


----------



## gtrfan34 (Jun 4, 2008)

danger









Forget the Stock Market. The Rare-Plant Market Has Gone Bonkers.


Demand has jumped for unusual greenery, sending prices for coveted varieties soaring. Plant flippers have jumped in to make a quick buck. ‘It’s gotten out of control.’




www.wsj.com


----------



## deebo (Aug 10, 2003)

When I lived in England in 2003, I bought a 95 MNP GT-R with about 80k kms for 14k pounds. Had to leave it there when I left. Told myself I would have one again once legal in the states. This summer I purchased an all original 95 MNP GT-R with 33k kms for $67k USD (export/import included). If you want low mileage, accident free, original cars, they are going up like crazy. Next year, the 96s will spike and the year after that, the 97s and so on. These cars have been virtually unattainable by Americans and auctions in Japan are showing their demand. Last week an R34 M Spec Nur went for 30M yen!


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Guys maybe stupid question. But is LHD R34 skyline valuable or no? I think are there people who want rather LHD than RHD ?


----------



## Johnny R33 (Sep 11, 2020)

To tell you the truth, I've never seen a LHD Skyline R32, R33, or R34 GTR. Just RHD.


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Johnny R33 said:


> To tell you the truth, I've never seen a LHD Skyline R32, R33, or R34 GTR. Just RHD.


Everyone knows theres no LHD original  but conversions. Sorry i mean conversion LHD skyline if its valuable or no. Of course full stock in mint condition.


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

Davkotavko said:


> Guys maybe stupid question. But is LHD R34 skyline valuable or no? I think are there people who want rather LHD than RHD ?


There are a few guys in the middle east that have done LHD conversions. It obviously ruins the originality of the car but if its the only ay you can have one in your country, then why not?


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

I have it too. Thats the reason of my question. If i will sell the car will the price rise?


----------



## FarNorthMotoring (Oct 27, 2020)

Nostalgia drives the prices. It's the same thing that happened to the muscle cars the generation before me. You have 40 somethings right now are wanting the car they couldn't have when they were 20 years old and they can now afford to pay the price. I expect R34 GT-Rs to generally fetch $100-120K USD for the average driver and GTT will be in the $40-50K USD range. Of course, super low miles virgin examples will bring a premium.


----------



## Giò (May 15, 2019)

If it is of interest tomorrow, an R34 GTR Tommy Kaira (original 21.000km) should go to auction. Base auction 13 million yen if I remember correctly.


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

Dunno if this has been posted on here before or not but towards the end of this video geezer reckons on some very strong prices for R34's in USA

There was also the grade 5 car with 600 or so kilometres that sold for 37 million yen a few days ago

Seems some 34 owners could retire if they sold up 
Anyway, video about the 2F2F Movie R34's


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Prices are mental lately. Also if you have an R34 random people message you thinking you'll sell for CASH!! LOL.


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

Another good video from an actual R34 owner in the states


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

Real question though: Do any of you R34 owners plan on selling your car to any American? They are going full overdrive on R34 lusting here. Social media is full of R34 videos as well. There was even a local car show where people were overwhelmingly crowding an R34 while a Carrera GT a few slots down just stood there alone. Not saying their bad cars, but for that price you can buy something grand like a used Rolls Royce Ghost or a used R35 for possibly even a lower price.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

This debate just keeps going around

i will keep saying what ive said for years

the best prices are fetched at USS (tokyo mostly but others)

you have more bidders.

if it was me, i would ship my 34 back to Tokyo to put through USS

Good and i mean really good 34s are a handful in this country. Most people who have them are not active on this forum or shout about what they have.

They easily have a £200k example at current prices

US buyers will go through an importer, and they will buy from USS with an auction report etc

Never saw the rush for R32/33s in the UK being shipped back to USA, and the same is true for 34 (yep, its lower volume) but you could buy from Oz, NZ, etc

Thats where i would be looking before the UK (due to the weather)


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

Prices still going up. Sellers are going to make so much $ off of madmen in America.


----------



## extraextra (Jul 28, 2014)

I think thats the case with everything. At this rate, I wouldn't want to pay for a S15 in 2025 let along the R34.


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

Nissan Skyline GTR R34 V spec for sale in Japan at JDM EXPO Buy JDMs


Skyline GT-R V spec Bayside blue low mileage JDM cars for sale in Japan Import to USA




jdm-expo.com





Well, this thread aged horribly well. Utter madness. I wonder how many R34s will be involved in accidents when they become fully legal in America in 3 years, since everyone will think they're Paul Walker when they acquire one. Better off buying a pre-owned Ferrari at those prices.


----------



## Johnny R33 (Sep 11, 2020)

G-Zilla said:


> Nissan Skyline GTR R34 V spec for sale in Japan at JDM EXPO Buy JDMs
> 
> 
> Skyline GT-R V spec Bayside blue low mileage JDM cars for sale in Japan Import to USA
> ...


This is why I'm happy and glad I live in Canada, in conjunction with my R33, I have bought a R32 and R34 both from a private seller in Japan. It's only 15 years in Canada, not the 25 years you Yanks must wait to import automobiles! 😁😜😏


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

G-Zilla said:


> Nissan Skyline GTR R34 V spec for sale in Japan at JDM EXPO Buy JDMs
> 
> 
> Skyline GT-R V spec Bayside blue low mileage JDM cars for sale in Japan Import to USA
> ...


Would be pretty awesome if they were selling for those prices, but as said before prime examples like these are hard to come by. Most will be bought from Japan that have been meticulously maintained for collectors with lots of money to burn, so not many will be driven often so I doubt there will be a lot of ‘crashed R34’s’. Don’t reckon you’ll be seeing YouTube videos of people driving them into walls or crowds like the Mustang owners seem to enjoy doing as they handle pretty well for heavy cars.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Johnny R33 said:


> This is why I'm happy and glad I live in Canada, in conjunction with my R33, I have bought a R32 and R34 both from a private seller in Japan. It's only 15 years in Canada, not the 25 years you Yanks must wait to import automobiles! 😁😜😏


You remind me if my Canadian friend, she’s now a ‘GTR extremist’ 😂 except she isn’t quite as boastful lol... yet 😅


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> Would be pretty awesome if they were selling for those prices, but as said before prime examples like these are hard to come by. Most will be bought from Japan that have been meticulously maintained for collectors with lots of money to burn, so not many will be driven often so I doubt there will be a lot of ‘crashed R34’s’. Don’t reckon you’ll be seeing YouTube videos of people driving them into walls or crowds like the Mustang owners seem to enjoy doing as they handle pretty well for heavy cars.











Nissan Skyline GT-R M spec Nur for sale in Japan at JDM EXPO US Import


Skyline GTR M spec Nur JDM cars for sale in Japan Buy JDMs in USA




jdm-expo.com





I just clicked on the first one I saw, but then I saw this one here. Half a million USD for a Skyline. I never knew I would type out those words into a sentence. So you're saying there will be more of them becoming garage queens instead of being driven on the street? Half a million USD can get you two exquisite Ferraris. I will want to see who buys those cars for that money, because it is obviously not going to be the fast and furious fanatics at that price.
edit: Saw the kms. Still a lot of money.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Like a new car that but yes a lot of money...


----------



## Johnny R33 (Sep 11, 2020)

Cost of these R34's are wayyyyy up there, out of Japan I paid let's just say little north of 16 million JPY. But I wanted this model ( 99 ) absolutely mint with low mileage from private seller. So I pulled the trigger. Bonus I also bought his 91 R32 off off him , which the prices of those are skyrocketing big time!!.


----------



## gtrfan34 (Jun 4, 2008)

A mint R32 is being online auctioned by Shannons in Australia this week. I had a look at it. It is mint. It claims to have 10,000 kms. Documentation black hole from 2009-2019 but there is no visible wear on bolsters or interior or underside and the paint and mechanical and engine bay is all great. It is expected to fetch 140k (100k usd) and given its over 100k already I think that is likely. I don't know enough about R32 prices to know if this is high but it seems healthy.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I think we should edit the poll to be over 200/300/400 USD how things are going.


----------



## Johnny R33 (Sep 11, 2020)

tonigmr2 said:


> I think we should edit the poll to be over 200/300/400 USD how things are going.


I know it's bloody insanity, when I first bought my 95 R33 is was 34k CDN, now....ummm good luck on getting a fairly good GTR for that price. They might be out there. As for the R34's and R32's price is more than a new car lol. I could have bought a brand new MB GT coupe., Loaded ?!!!! But I'd rather have these beasts than new .


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

That’s why prices are what they are, everyone wants them!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Anybody fancying buying one should do as soon as possible, the prices will keep going north at a good pace for a while.


----------



## Johnny R33 (Sep 11, 2020)

Skint said:


> Anybody fancying buying one should do as soon as possible, the prices will keep going north at a good pace for a while.


Especially now that prices of some of the R34'S are higher than a brand new R35, insanity I think, . But who am I to talk 😂 I bought an R34 and R32 at the same time. I don't see prices leveling off either. Once R34'S are allowed legally into the USA, I'm betting prices go north even higher!


----------



## JdmCookie34 (Jun 10, 2021)

To the Moon with Dogecoin! hahaha


----------



## gtrfan34 (Jun 4, 2008)

Bringatrailer has a Canadian MNP r34 listing timed to absolute pricing perfection with F&F movie and Adam LZ etc.
It is already at 250k USD _with 9 days to go_.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

flipping heck


----------



## Johnny R33 (Sep 11, 2020)

gtrfan34 said:


> Bringatrailer has a Canadian MNP r34 listing timed to absolute pricing perfection with F&F movie and Adam LZ etc.
> It is already at 250k USD _with 9 days to go_.


Holy Hell, that's outrageous!!! I didn't pay that much, but close . And mine came out of Japan! Are these prices ever going to level off or are they just going to rocket out of range of the " true Skyline enthusiastic owners" who love these cars , and understand them?!!


----------



## gtrfan34 (Jun 4, 2008)

Johnny R33 said:


> or are they just going to rocket out of range ..


The train has well and truly left the station on that - the moment used 20 year old Nissans starting changing hands for double (what is it now, 5x?) their original asking price when new.


----------



## JdmCookie34 (Jun 10, 2021)

For anyone wants to follow the one on Bring a Trailer currently at 251k USD 









Midnight Purple II 1999 Nissan Skyline GT-R V-Spec


Bid for the chance to own a Midnight Purple II 1999 Nissan Skyline GT-R V-Spec at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #49,834.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## R34 Rob (Aug 28, 2020)

gtrfan34 said:


> Bringatrailer has a Canadian MNP r34 listing timed to absolute pricing perfection with F&F movie and Adam LZ etc.
> It is already at 250k USD _with 9 days to go_.


The pricing as absurd, for what that car will sell for you could buy an actual raced Formula 1 car


----------



## Johnny R33 (Sep 11, 2020)

R34 Rob said:


> The pricing as absurd, for what that car will sell for you could buy an actual raced Formula 1 car
> [/Quote
> Some R34'S in Japan are going for a fair bit too! $ 16million JPY. ( 183k ) . I hate to say.it but I've paid a King's ransom for my R32 and R34, both from.a private seller in Japan. And yes I will be looking and buying other Skylines, I want to preserve these ICONS of the motorsport. I've loved these car's since I was living in Japan in the late 60's , and then again from late 80's to early 2000's. I got to know them first hand, and driven most Skyline models made. Now I'm in the position to start my collection, unfortunately prices are insane for some models, but deals are out there!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well they're going for £130K-180K in the UK so in that context price isn't as out there as the rest of the world, given rarity in the States I'd put money on it going for over US300K. 

Crazy prices (Maclaren 600LT money!) but there you have it.


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

JdmCookie34 said:


> For anyone wants to follow the one on Bring a Trailer currently at 251k USD
> 
> 
> 
> ...











As much as I love Americans, a large population of them are so gullible for buying things that are overpriced.




gtrfan34 said:


> Bringatrailer has a Canadian MNP r34 listing timed to absolute pricing perfection with F&F movie and Adam LZ etc.
> It is already at 250k USD _with 9 days to go_.


Adam LZ is such a crybaby though. Started crying when Sean Morris stated that his R34 is illegal in the US, which is true. Don’t know why people watch videos of people filming their lives.


----------



## extraextra (Jul 28, 2014)

I have given up ever thinking about owning a R34 at these prices. I'm trying to front run 1999 cars by trying to get my hands on a clean S15 Spec R right now.... we need to follow Canada and have the rule be 15 years and not 25.


----------



## JdmCookie34 (Jun 10, 2021)

G-Zilla said:


> View attachment 268324
> 
> As much as I love Americans, a large population of them are so gullible for buying things that are overpriced.
> 
> ...


Some people just have too much money to burn haha. Americans almost dont have a choice in paying the prices sometimes since it seems we are the last country able to snag these JDM or other Icons that we would love to drive. Plenty of Aussies are buying R34s for 100K+ but im sure some will probably try to turn and sell to US in a few years. Vspec Performance bought a Mspec from Garage Defend i believe some time ago for 150k then sent it to Omori Factory for a refresh/rebuild. 




extraextra said:


> I have given up ever thinking about owning a R34 at these prices. I'm trying to front run 1999 cars by trying to get my hands on a clean S15 Spec R right now.... we need to follow Canada and have the rule be 15 years and not 25.


You can still snag a R34 but it may not be a GTR. You can score GTTs for 30k still but most are already in the 40k+ range here in Japan or the R34 4wd 4 door for a bit less if you fancy the 4 door look. Buy now and store to have for later in the states because i bet the R34 GTTs will probably be selling as much if not more than R33 GTRs once they hit the States since they are already at R32 GTR pricing. Same with the S15 Spec Rs grab now and store cause probably once US time they will be in the 40ks+ (some already are). They are in the High 20ks to 30ks already in Japan. Probably a bit cheaper if you go through an AH Those price ranges are what is on the Japanese Goo Net site on Dealer lots.


----------



## extraextra (Jul 28, 2014)

JdmCookie34 said:


> Some people just have too much money to burn haha. Americans almost dont have a choice in paying the prices sometimes since it seems we are the last country able to snag these JDM or other Icons that we would love to drive. Plenty of Aussies are buying R34s for 100K+ but im sure some will probably try to turn and sell to US in a few years. Vspec Performance bought a Mspec from Garage Defend i believe some time ago for 150k then sent it to Omori Factory for a refresh/rebuild.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do think prices will level off a bit once easy money is gone and rates go higher. Maybe not for the BNR34 or low mileage classics but the stupid prices has to end some time for everything else... or I will continue to be wrong.

I kicked myself on missing the cheaper prices on BNR32s and should have listened to one buddy on buying and storing the BNR34 over 2 years ago.


----------



## gtrfan34 (Jun 4, 2008)

$261k usd now - that's 350k aud and 188k ukp and 28m yen I think that is quite a lot higher than the going prices in australia, UK and Japan. There are now two pretty average MNPs hoping for payday, listed on Australian carsales.

You can expect to see a few MNP auctions appearing as a followup to try to capture this unrealistic benchmark.


----------



## Johnny R33 (Sep 11, 2020)

That works out to $316,000CDN. Ouch , I thought mine was high out of Japan,that's pricey!!!!


----------



## JdmCookie34 (Jun 10, 2021)

extraextra said:


> I do think prices will level off a bit once easy money is gone and rates go higher. Maybe not for the BNR34 or low mileage classics but the stupid prices has to end some time for everything else... or I will continue to be wrong.
> 
> I kicked myself on missing the cheaper prices on BNR32s and should have listened to one buddy on buying and storing the BNR34 over 2 years ago.


I think as well the prices will level off but at what point? few years after 2025(1999) or few years after 2028(2002) when the last production year of the BNR34s were produced and will those prices continue to climb since fewer were produced in 2002. At the same time i can almost see the prices not leveling off anytime soon since 11.5k are produced and you probably have about 1 million rich folk world wide with money to burn on one of these machines.

I bet you are kicking yourself for not lol specially if you were thinking of buying to turn and resell for profit prices was at a bargain few years ago compared to today's market lol. I feel lucky to have snagged mine because it felt like when i woke up the next morning all prices were above 100k+( this was Fall of 2020).



gtrfan34 said:


> $261k usd now - that's 350k aud and 188k ukp and 28m yen I think that is quite a lot higher than the going prices in australia, UK and Japan. There are now two pretty average MNPs hoping for payday, listed on Australian carsales.
> 
> You can expect to see a few MNP auctions appearing as a followup to try to capture this unrealistic benchmark.


Dang it jump about 11k in 24 hours it seems lol, i wonder how crazy the betting is going to get once its down to the last 5 hours. After this listing im sure you will be correct for more MNP's popping up for the big pay out cause the person who lost at 265k will want it lol and this is just a MNP not even a Vspec 2 Nur or MJ M spec Nur. I think those are already selling after 250K in Japan, I wonder what the prices of those will fetch once US legal 600K?? lol That would make the Z Tune a Million dollar car if one were to ever pop up for sale.


----------



## Johnny R33 (Sep 11, 2020)

Makes me want to sell my R34 ummmmm NOT!! Nice thing about Canada it's only 15years to wait , which is why I've been looking in Japan for the right Skyline for me to purchase. I'm looking at the 69' early 70' s now . They're out they , just have to find the right ones..


----------



## gtrfan34 (Jun 4, 2008)

JdmCookie34 said:


> I wonder what the prices of those will fetch once US legal 600K?? lol That would make the Z Tune a Million dollar car if one were to ever pop up for sale.


The thing is USA will be tucking into Series 1 R34s for a quite a while before the vs2s and Nurs are legal so it seems to me the US bubble will deflate after a year of legal exports - before the special ones get a turn.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

I highly doubt that.


----------



## gtrfan34 (Jun 4, 2008)

9TR said:


> I highly doubt that.


familiarity, with a year of bog standard exports, and a bunch of cars hiding rust and repairs and wound back clocks, creating horror stories online, will do that. There is nothing sane about a 25 year old nissan with nissan plastics selling for 275k usd vs the market for classic limited production exotics.
No offense meant as I own one that I would be happy to sell to a yank in 2025 for half a million usd but the only way that happens is runaway inflation and housing.


----------



## JdmCookie34 (Jun 10, 2021)

gtrfan34 said:


> The thing is USA will be tucking into Series 1 R34s for a quite a while before the vs2s and Nurs are legal so it seems to me the US bubble will deflate after a year of legal exports - before the special ones get a turn.


I dont see the price's deflating until the 2002s production models have finally made there way into the states. Reg Gtrs are fetching 135k+, Vspecs 150k+, Vspec 2s 180k+,Vspec 2 Nurs 348K+/-(up almost 20-30k from when i looked a few months ago) those are currently on the Japanese version of Goo Net. But i guess at the same time it doesn't mean they are selling for those prices. There is a few of them i recognize on the site from when i was looking in 2019/2020 that are still sitting at the same lots but at a higher price tag now (was around 70-80k not i see 160k haha). Maybe the 99s and early 00 may come down but i dont think they will come down much. I personally didnt expect the prices to get where they are at now until closer to 2024. But these are just my predictions and taken for a grain of salt haha.


----------



## joshuaho96 (Jul 14, 2016)

gtrfan34 said:


> familiarity, with a year of bog standard exports, and a bunch of cars hiding rust and repairs and wound back clocks, creating horror stories online, will do that. There is nothing sane about a 25 year old nissan with nissan plastics selling for 275k usd vs the market for classic limited production exotics.
> No offense meant as I own one that I would be happy to sell to a yank in 2025 for half a million usd but the only way that happens is runaway inflation and housing.


People said the same of the R32s. They did not drop in price at all, not even for a moment. They went from 15k to 30k now to ~40k. On BaT just the other day someone bid up a pretty ragged odometer swapped R32 to 40k USD and there were comments wondering what compelled people to post such a high bid.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

If this is what keeps people up at night. Get another hobby


----------



## Johnny R33 (Sep 11, 2020)

I didn't lose any sleep after I bought my R32 and R34, like my Wife said" It's only money dear" . Prices are what they are, deals are out there, but one has to be in person or have another qualified person check the cars out from bottom to top, front to back , and all in between!! They won't be going south anymore, just North!!!


----------



## Johnny R33 (Sep 11, 2020)

I went down to my Nissan dealership here in Kelowna BC Canada, and looked at 2 GT-R's . The 2021 Premium model, and the 2021 Track Addition model! The Premium model costs $140,000CDN, and the Track Addition costs $170,000CDN! Instead of buying my 1999 Skyline R34 GTR V-Spec, I could have bought the Track Addition with a few thousand dollars to spare. Here in Kelowna I see a fair number of R35's driving around, as for the R32, and R33, as well as the R34 none ! Other than my 3 I've see one Bayside Blue R34 in a drive by! I'd still rather have own the original Skylines, than the newer ones ! Might be just me 🤠🤓🧐


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Johnny R33 said:


> *I'd still rather have own the original Skylines, than the newer ones ! Might be just me 🤠🤓🧐
> *


No, You are not alone in this regard Johnny R33. As good as the performance is from the newer V6 R35's, They just don't sound or feel right to some of Us no matter what they can do. Its the RB26 engine'd Skylines that are the only GT-R's to float My boat too!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

you know what, most of this thread is about Greed, which is really not cool

no one is going to send a 34 to the USA from the UK


----------



## joshuaho96 (Jul 14, 2016)

matty32 said:


> you know what, most of this thread is about Greed, which is really not cool
> 
> no one is going to send a 34 to the USA from the UK


It's been like this for a few years now, I don't foresee things getting better for a pretty long time.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

matty32 said:


> no one is going to send a 34 to the USA from the UK


Already happened a few times.


----------



## JdmCookie34 (Jun 10, 2021)

The UK 34s seem like they would be the better buy honestly haha. Since they came with N1 Air intake vents in the bumper(I believe this was an option in Japan or only on the N1s and maybe certain Vspecs), 200 mph/320km speedo(not nismo but better than the 180km in japan in my opinion haha), Kenwood CD stacker in the boot, Nismo MFD, Leather Seats black or red options (not sure if similiar to Mspecs), Gear box cooler, Rear Diff cooler, and Engine Oil cooler (similiar to the Ztunes i think). Those sound like some nice oem upgrades to have vs the Jdm 34s.

Most of these cars and their parts are nothing but Greed. Most self stocked nismo items go up like 10 times the day they get discontinued it seems.


----------



## joshuaho96 (Jul 14, 2016)

JdmCookie34 said:


> The UK 34s seem like they would be the better buy honestly haha. Since they came with N1 Air intake vents in the bumper(I believe this was an option in Japan or only on the N1s and maybe certain Vspecs), 200 mph/320km speedo(not nismo but better than the 180km in japan in my opinion haha), Kenwood CD stacker in the boot, Nismo MFD, Leather Seats black or red options (not sure if similiar to Mspecs), Gear box cooler, Rear Diff cooler, and Engine Oil cooler (similiar to the Ztunes i think). Those sound like some nice oem upgrades to have vs the Jdm 34s.
> 
> Most of these cars and their parts are nothing but Greed. Most self stocked nismo items go up like 10 times the day they get discontinued it seems.


The vast majority of the R34s in the UK are Japanese market models. Only 80 UK market cars were delivered.


----------



## JdmCookie34 (Jun 10, 2021)

joshuaho96 said:


> The vast majority of the R34s in the UK are Japanese market models. Only 80 UK market cars were delivered.


Those 80 R34 vspec UK based ones are the ones i was referring to compared to the Japanese marked models. I thought the comment from Matty32 was referring to the 80 UK 34s being sold to the US.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

There's likely only around 60 of the 80 left, and some are in poor condition. They're going to be extremely rare in a few years and I doubt many will make it to the States. Which is a shame as you say they've got several features those guys would like.


----------



## JdmCookie34 (Jun 10, 2021)

JdmCookie34 said:


> Midnight Purple II 1999 Nissan Skyline GT-R V-Spec
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a Midnight Purple II 1999 Nissan Skyline GT-R V-Spec at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #49,834.
> ...


Sold For $315,187 USD Wowzers. Probably on facebook as well.


----------



## joshuaho96 (Jul 14, 2016)

JdmCookie34 said:


> Sold For $315,187 USD Wowzers. Probably on facebook as well.


Reading the comments it was sold to some guy that plans to run a lottery with the car as the prize. So I wouldn't use that as hard proof that people in the US will really pay 315k for an R34 VSpec 1.


----------



## gtrfan34 (Jun 4, 2008)

joshuaho96 said:


> Reading the comments it was sold to some guy that plans to run a lottery with the car as the prize. So I wouldn't use that as hard proof that people in the US will really pay 315k for an R34 VSpec 1.


thats true but to get to that price required another bidder as well who was willing to pay $1k less to get it. another stupid facebook car raffle company?


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

My prediction 4 years ago was extremely wrong. I am watching the madness ensue with the R34 prices.


----------



## Johnny R33 (Sep 11, 2020)

G-Zilla said:


> My prediction 4 years ago was extremely wrong. I am watching the madness ensue with the R34 prices.


Unfortunately you are bang on about the madness!! I'm glad I bought my R32 and R34 when I did, but the price on the R34 was high but I pulled the trigger on both. I see them only climbing once the USA is able to import the R34's. Madness is so right!!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

The market will just keep climbing, the japs are getting clever and not releasing too many into the market at once making the prices climb. Fair play to them.


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

BTC/R34


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

2000 Nissan Skyline GT-R - Left-Hand Drive Interior Conversion, AWD, 6-Speed Manual


This 2000 Nissan Skyline GT-R is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends May 9 2022.




carsandbids.com





Any predictions on how much this will go? I say it will be $175,000 USD.


----------



## Giò (May 15, 2019)

G-Zilla said:


> 2000 Nissan Skyline GT-R - Left-Hand Drive Interior Conversion, AWD, 6-Speed Manual
> 
> 
> This 2000 Nissan Skyline GT-R is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends May 9 2022.
> ...


LHD conversion, for example it would not interest me. 
Missing a couple of days ... Missing a couple of days ... I also think 170k-180k usd anyway


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Mine is in better condition but i want know that final price


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

$125,000 USD. Not bad. I was off by $50,000 USD.


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

G-Zilla said:


> $125,000 USD. Not bad. I was off by $50,000 USD.


I dont like its condition but 50k for gtr? Really? 50k costs skyline gt.


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

Davkotavko said:


> I dont like its condition but 50k for gtr? Really? 50k costs skyline gt.


My prediction was $175,000 USD. It sold for $125,000 USD. I was off by $50,000 USD because it sold for $50,000 USD more.


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

G-Zilla said:


> My prediction was $175,000 USD. It sold for $125,000 USD. I was off by $50,000 USD because it sold for $50,000 USD more.


Sorry, my bad. Bad translation


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

Davkotavko said:


> Sorry, my bad. Bad translation


No worries, I had to check if I made a mistake in my post  

It's crazy to think that in 2017 this R34 GTR sold for $42,000 USD compared to today: 1999 Nissan R34 Skyline GT-R


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

That was only bid to, not sold.


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Should this affect prices of R34 GTRs ? What do you think? I am courious


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Nothing bar a ban will cause 34 prices to fall. Limited production. Hero car, hype … lots and lots of hype etc keeps things going


----------



## joshuaho96 (Jul 14, 2016)

Davkotavko said:


> Should this affect prices of R34 GTRs ? What do you think? I am courious


No, only those caught up on the list. So some international customers may get a good deal if they can snap up those cars.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I have been at two car shows last two weekends, was approached at each one with substantial offers on my car. Which I declined because not selling. They’re not going down anytime soon….


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

2002 Nissan Skyline GT-R M-Spec Nür


Bid for the chance to own a 2002 Nissan Skyline GT-R M-Spec Nür at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #95,542.




bringatrailer.com





Guys, lets make popcorn and watch it


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

There’s an owner and friend on here with a better example than that 👍 I keep telling him it’s north of £300k in value. Has some very rare as new Mines parts too


----------



## Xerra (1 mo ago)

matty32 said:


> There’s an owner and friend on here with a better example than that 👍 I keep telling him it’s north of £300k in value. Has some very rare as new Mines parts too


Hello Matty, pretty new around here, sorry if it's obvious. But when you say rare Mines parts, that refers to parts that Mine's no longer run production for? I was under the assumption that Mine's have not stopped production on their R34 aftermarket parts but guess I'm wrong!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Just take a look on ppimines and it will show there contact and products offered to the general public.


----------

